

Ask HN: Best books/articles/etc on creativity? - goodJobWalrus

What are the best sources (books, blogs, articles) of information on creativity you&#x27;ve come across?<p>By best I mean likely based on academic research and devoid of fluff&#x2F;fillers&#x2F;shallowness?
======
sharmi
I would suggest Creativity: The Psychology of Discovery and Invention by
Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi [1]

I have not read the book yet but it is on my reading list. I'm currently going
through "Flow: The Psychology of Optimal Experience" [2] by the same author
and it is illuminating to see the author examine a simple process such as
enjoying a walk and reveal the intricate interplay of our consciousness,
attention and self.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Creativity-Psychology-Discovery-
Mihaly...](http://www.amazon.com/Creativity-Psychology-Discovery-Mihaly-
Csikszentmihalyi/dp/0062283251/ref=la_B000AQ1KVM_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406403969&sr=1-2)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Flow-Psychology-Experience-Mihaly-
Csik...](http://www.amazon.com/Flow-Psychology-Experience-Mihaly-
Csikszentmihalyi/dp/0061339202/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403718356&sr=1-1&keywords=flow+the+psychology+of+optimal+experience)

